# Reformed Alternative to Brother Lawrence



## Wayne (May 10, 2018)

What would be a good, accessible, alternative to The Practice of the Presence of God, by the Carmelite monk, Brother Lawrence?


----------



## Username3000 (May 11, 2018)

Owen's _Communion With God_? Or not. I haven't read either. 

Or 

http://digitalpuritan.net/daily-communion-with-god-matthew-henry/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (May 11, 2018)

Have you considered Andrew Murray's_ Abide in Christ_ (or, really, just about anything else he wrote)? Some consider Murray to be a gateway drug to Pentecostalism. But while I see him occasionally leaning in some directions that might lead there, I mostly see a Reformed minister with an unusually keen awareness of the nearness of God and the joy this brings. Plus he writes well, in quotable snippets not unlike Brother Lawrence, but expounding the Bible.


----------



## Dachaser (May 11, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Have you considered Andrew Murray's_ Abide in Christ_ (or, really, just about anything else he wrote)? Some consider Murray to be a gateway drug to Pentecostalism. But while I see him occasionally leaning in some directions that might lead there, I mostly see a Reformed minister with an unusually keen awareness of the nearness of God and the joy this brings. Plus he writes well, in quotable snippets not unlike Brother Lawrence, but expounding the Bible.


I can agree with you on Andrew Murray, as read several of his books while in the AOG, and thought that he was pretty sound.


----------



## JM (May 11, 2018)

Not Reformed but Calvinistic...J.C. Philpot and Octavius Winslow. 


https://www.monergism.com/works-octavius-winslow


----------



## Kaj (May 21, 2018)

Winslow is hard to understand, I thought. A little too wordy for my enjoyment. I would suggest you consider Owen on Communion with God. I haven't read Andrew Murray, so wouldn't say much. Lloyd Jones also seemed to have a healthy focus on a sense of the presence of God, that might be enlightening.


----------



## JM (May 21, 2018)

Winslow is wordy....and then you recommend Owen!?! lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

